# Rekarte pelo Brasil: Niterói/RJ



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Estando no Rio, peguei a barca e cheguei em Niterói! A cidade é única quando se trata de uma cidade de RM, pois tem seu próprio centro e seus bairros nobres, o centro é um pouco caótico e precisaria de uma revitalização, mas os bairros nobres são bem agradáveis, especialmente aqueles na orla como Ingá e Icaraí.
Como foi um bate-volta, não tirei muitas fotos da cidade.
Agradeço ao @LeoRJ por ter sido meu guia pela cidade. ​


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Niterói é uma cidade rica (a nível de Brasil), mas sua área central deixa a desejar visualmente.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Rdx MG said:


> Niterói é uma cidade rica (a nível de Brasil), mas sua área central deixa a desejar visualmente.


O centro de Niterói basicamente é uma área de passagem... Pena, pois é um lugar com potencial.


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Nikiti <3 fiz 4 anos de UFF-Jacarepaguá, amo esse lugar!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Muito boas a fotos.... gostei do seu passeio... já fiz muito tb... É um passeio bem agradável, pegar a Barca, na Praça XV e ir para Niterói ou Ilha de Paquetá... Preciso fazer isso de novo...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte, não sabia que você tinha ido à Nikiti também. Eu faço uma compação grosseira entre Niterói e Santos. Vejo algumas semelhanças. O centro de NKT não é bonito mesmo, mas tinha tudo para ser. Entra ano, sai ano e não vejo a prefeitura fazer intervenções nessa parte da cidade (uma pena!). Já a parte Sul do bairro compensa a incúria da parte central. Espero que tenha gostado do passeio.. kay:

As fotos ficaram muito boas! Parabéns! :applause:


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelentes fotos! Niterói foi durante muito tempo a capital do estado do Rio de Janeiro, quando a cidade do Rio de Janeiro era a capital do país, e isso se reflete no desenvolvimento da cidade até hoje.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Verdade, se observa que para uma cidade da RM, Niterói tem um comércio mais desenvolvido e independente

Vlw pelos comentários, glra!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Bacana os registros, Rekarte, Niterói aparenta ser uma ótima cidade para se viver!


----------

